
Dark Souls 3 Character Builder Website. Yup You Read That Right - evo_9
https://mugenmonkey.com/darksouls3
======
naiyt
Current dev of Mugenmonkey here - didn't expect to see the site posted here of
all places. The site has been around since 2012, but I took over in 2014 and
added the DS2, Bloodborne, and Dark Souls 3 planners. It's been popular among
the enthusiast Dark Souls players for years, but has gotten some more
mainstream attention since the DS3 planner was released.

Let me know if you have any questions about it.

------
erkose
I think you mean Bloodborne 2.

~~~
evo_9
Nope, that's not out yet, there is a Bloodborne 1 builder on the same site
([https://mugenmonkey.com/bloodborne](https://mugenmonkey.com/bloodborne)).

~~~
OSfrog
Whoosh.

